# cedar chest top



## Rolltide09 (Aug 4, 2012)

A friend of mine gave me cedar chest in need of a lot of tlc.The top of the chest is cupped any ideas on how to flatten it out.


----------



## AmericanMaple (Oct 13, 2011)

Rolltide09 said:


> A friend of mine gave me cedar chest in need of a lot of tlc.The top of the chest is cupped any ideas on how to flatten it out.


There's different ways of doing it maybe if you post pictures of how bad it is it would be more helpful


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A lot would depend on how much it is cupped. If its just a little you can clamp wood to it bending it in the opposite direction and screw a couple of pieces of 1x2 hardwood to the underneath side between the front and back where it would still allow it to close. If it is warped a lot and the crown is up you may have to remove the finish from the underneath side if it has one and wet the wood with water for a few days. This will cause the wood to swell on the underside and reverse the cupping. If crown is on the underside then you need to dry the wood with heat. Normally cupping is caused by the moisture content of the wood being greater on one side then the other. Its common for the lid on a cedar chest to be unfinished on the underside where it really needs a finish like the top side.


----------



## albertgilder (Oct 23, 2012)

AmericanMaple said:


> There's different ways of doing it maybe if you post pictures of how bad it is it would be more helpful


Yes, I agree with you. Only after seeing the pics any help would be easily possible..:thumbsup:


----------

